# eggs for dog



## dan

Anyone know any reason not to feed cooked eggs to a dog? I have access to fresh farm eggs but not sure how safe they are for a dog. Since the recalls I have been making all my dog food but it time consuming. What food are you using? The recall list is so long I don't trust any of the brands. Thanks.


----------



## Tess&Coco

I have read somewhere (maybe on this forum) that it's OK as long as you feed the whole egg to the dog at the same time (i.e. not just the yolk or just the white). I can't remember the explanation for this. Also, my friend has wolfhounds and gives them a cooked egg each daily. They are big dogs of course...  so I presume you would need to feed them in moderation with smaller dogs.

Hope other people have more specific info for you...


----------



## anjamaka

I was wondering about this as well. I know many people that feed raw eggs to their dogs, but I just do not feel comfortable with that, my husband thinks we should poach them and I want them hard boiled. We plan to feed twice a week when we get the chance.


----------



## Ginny01OT

There is raw eggs in my NV raw patties. I can remember a long, long time ago my mother had to feed eggs to our then dog Spooky because he was getting a vaccination of some sort and before they gave him the vaccination we had to be sure he wasn't allergic to eggs (this was 35 years ago).


----------



## DurangoDogs

I have 4 dogs ranging in size from 90lbs to 6 lbs. & I have done a lot of research online about feeding our dogs home cooked meals because of all the dog food recalls. From what I have read it is ok to feed your dog COOKED eggs in moderation. They say not to feed them raw for the same reason we don't eat raw eggs - Salmonella. I have even read that you can also grind up the egg shells and put in their food because the shells are full of nutrients. We feed our dogs scrambled eggs every few days mixed with dry food & they LOVE it. For those of you worried about all the recalls I recommend looking into a home cooked diet (if you have the time to prepare meals every three days) the internet has tons of resources.


----------



## anjamaka

Uncooked chicken has samonella, and RAW feeders give it to their dogs. I have heard a lot of raw egg giving, not to sound rude, but at this point, I thinkt he chance is minimal to low. Then again, I could be wrong, I often am.


----------



## Tamara

A couple times a week I give mine whole oats with an egg mixed in and cook them together. I would think that feeding them eggs to regularly could cause constipation.


----------



## minischnauzer

We feed our dogs raw egg yolk and cottage cheese every morning because our breeder (Sylvia from Skansen Kennels) recommended it. She's had over 1000 champions throughout her career and and, because her dogs come with a lifetime guarantee from all major health problems, I figured she knows what she's saying, which is this:

"Raw egg yolk – one or more daily. Boiled or scrambled eggs are fine too. Offer raw egg yolk to the dogs you are not feeding raw liver or other raw organ meats. Be sure you use egg yolks from chickens fed free range - it will say so on the box. I highly recommend one egg daily to all dogs. Give 7 soft boiled eggs (boil 4 minutes) and nothing else is necessary on days you are very busy. "

From a logical standpoint, a yolk has half the protein of the entire egg, plus fat and cholestorol - which are actually good (and necessary) for the body in proper quantities. The egg white is about 10% protein and the rest is water, so, nutritionally, the egg yolk is a better choice. 

In terms of salmonella worries: dogs came from wolves, and wolves eat raw. Actually, many animals eat raw eggs, even house cats, and don't get sick because their bodies were designed for it - they have stronger stomach acids than we do. Therefore, if your dog doesn't have a compromised immune system, it should do fine with raw egg and meat - we've been feeding ours raw chicken and egg yolk for about 15 years and not one has been sick yet. 

Here's her Giants site for those that are curious: http://www.skansen.com/giant/. 

Check out Yakuza - I think one of his will be our next boy


----------



## anjamaka

wow fancy pants minischnauzer. i never realized the cost for a well bred dog I wanted a Giant to *stick to rescues*

For the record German dogs rock.


----------



## Renoman

I give the boys scrambled eggs once a week. Of course, they're made with water not milk and they're cooked in the microwave. They think it's a wonderful Sunday morning treat.

As for grinding up the egg shells ..... learned this trick from a breeder about 10 years ago. He would save all the egg shells his family used (he kept them in the refrigerator until he was ready to use them). Then he would grind them into a powder and mix with the food for extra calcium. A particularly good supplement especially for large breed dogs


----------



## BoxMeIn21

I feed my dogs a raw egg each week - shell and all _and_ I feed a raw diet. No samonella outbreak to report yet.


----------



## Snowshoe

I cook for Orchid, and the recipe I use calls for 4 eggs in the mixture.


----------



## 3DOGNIGHT

I have given my dogs cooked eggs before, but not raw for the same reasons as listed before, (unless they fell on the floor as I am cooking)

Warning, they get bad pharts because of them some times!


----------



## teddysteatime

I have given my dog Brant weighing 24lbs with a polish sheep/poodle mix a cooked egg daily with breakfast since he was recued. I found that just the dry kibble wasn't really appealing to me and he doesn't like wet food so much.
I was frying up the whole egg and thought about the cholesterol and the vet says dogs don't have cholestrol problems like humans....so I then went to just the egg white and some of the yoke...Easy for me since I have a daily egg white myself...Brant loves them and they are great in stuffing his kongs with the kibble, and yogurt or peanut butter since I am trying to avoid a food bowl and helping him to satisfy his foraging instinct. I too have heard that the shells are equally beneficial, but have not given them to him yet....Would like to know more before I do. So glad you posted the question, and I was able to see other responses.
Good Luck


----------



## Captbob

I scramble one every couple of days and give it to herin her kibble. She loves it. I don't believe in raweggs, too much salmonella around today...


----------



## LeRoymydog

LeRoy eats eggs, raw and cooked, when he's bad and eats from the garbage. 

No really, he eats eggs and has never been bothered by it.


----------



## icepaws20

I give Koda raw eggs shell included,i think there is some sort of calcium in the shell that is good for them. He enjoys the occasional hard boiled egg too.

Kirsty and koda xx


----------



## MissBit

Salmonella can be a problem in raw eggs that are not chilled properly. Most eggs that are sold is stores are stringently monitored. To be safe; cook the eggs to 160 F. Bring eggs in the shell to boil and maintain for about 30 seconds...they will still be soft but any bacteria is neutralized.
After saying that, Bit eats really strange stuff off the beach and on our walks (she somehow finds and consumes horse poop without my catching her prior to the act) and doesn't get sick, so who knows what the dogs digestive tract can handle!
We fed our Samoyeds raw eggs weekly when I was a kid and it did improve their coats.
Eggs and rice were also recommended to me by my vet to stop the trots!

Good luck


----------



## vedo

I buy a carton of eggs every week and make hard boiled eggs for vedo. He likes them with cottage cheese and brown rice.


----------



## cbow

I feed my girls raw eggs every other day. When I started they had horrid gas but a spoonful of yogert solved that problem.


----------



## poodleholic

I get organic brown eggs and fix my two an omelette with spinach and cheese every Sunday for breakfast. During the week, they're given a hard boiled egg as a snack (once a week).


----------



## BoxMeIn21

poodleholic said:


> I get organic brown eggs and fix my two an omelette with spinach and cheese every Sunday for breakfast.


Yum, what time is breakfast?


----------



## LIL MOMMA

yes, in fact it is very healthy to give a dog raw eggs....i had a doberman pincher when i was a teenager and we gave him an egg a day ...back then, we had a man deliver us eggs and he would throw in a dozen "dog eggs" for .25...these were eggs that were fertilized (you could see a red dot (blotch) in the yolk area)...these are the best ones for your dog....but eggs keep the coat shiny and full....no itchy and dry coat...nice and shiny all the time....but not all dogs like dog eggs....some of my new puppies do and some don't...but by all means, raw eggs are it...!!!!..


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

I was told that raw eggs (shells and all) have almost all they need for daily vitamins. Mine usually get a raw egg once or twice a week, though it could probably be more...

As for cooked, I've scrambled eggs for them before, with no salt or milk or anything else in it. You wouldn't want to do that every day though, I think it would cause constipation. 

As for Salmonella, people get it because we digest things so slowly that it has time to fester and develop in our intestines, but dogs are far less at risk because they pass food so fast that it doesn't have any time to "grow" or whatever it does. In the body, out the body. Especially if on the raw diet, their body just digests it so much faster than humans, thus they are FAR less at risk.


----------



## toybreedlover

my dogs love boiled eggs as i do,and yogurt with is a fine choice,


----------



## Canadian Dog

I feed Molly raw eggs at least once a week. She's also on a raw diet. I don't worry about salmonella as I've seen her dig up a chicken quarter buried for a couple of days and eat it with no ill effects. I worry more about ground meat than anything else as it goes off so fast.


----------



## phoebespeople

Phoebe gets a raw egg, with the shell, once or twice a week. The eggs come from the grocery store or the farmers market and are either regular supermarket or grain fed free range. If a dog can drink out of mud puddles and eat a little rabbit poop now and then and be perfectly fine, I really don't think anyone has to worry about a little bit of salmonella in eggs. 
Either way, raw eggs with the shell are a good supplement to help balance a raw diet. Variety is the key!


----------



## TxRider

I have always fed my dogs raw egg no more than twice week, never had an issue.


----------



## Easywolf

Never give your dog raw eggs, raw eggs contain avidin, a protein which can destroy the B vitamin biotin.


----------



## txcollies

My dogs love eggs. Usually they'll steal one straight from the farm.


----------



## briteday

Easywolf said:


> Never give your dog raw eggs, raw eggs contain avidin, a protein which can destroy the B vitamin biotin.


Many clinical nutrition books discuss biotin (one of the water soluble vitamin B complex) as being an essential nutrient which can be bound by avidin, which is found in raw egg white. This binding prevents it's absorption from the gastrointestinal tract. Fortunately cooking deactivates this effect of avidin, and egg yolk is so high in biotin content that biotin deficiency does not occur when whole raw eggs are fed. So, whilst biotin deficiency is a potential problem - in reality it is unlikely to be seen in domesticated animals unless they are fed an extremely imbalanced ration that is predominantly egg white.

http://www.provet.co.uk/health/diseases/eggwhite.htm


----------

